# Virtual Fishtank recommendations...



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't ask me why, but I quite like these.  Had a couple of really basic fishtank games over the years, and actually really like them.  Better than getting a real one and inevitably being too lazy to look after them properly, as well...

Can anyone recommend a good and cheap (or, much better, free...) one?  

Or am I the only person sad enough to consider such a thing? 

Thanks.


----------



## golightly (Jul 4, 2012)

Do I understand correctly that you are asking for recommendations for a screensaver?

Oh maybe not quite that bad.

tbh, I could never keep the fishes alive in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you play Insaniquarium?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Did you play Insaniquarium?


 
I _do _play insaniquarium!  But its a pretty lame fishtank.  I want photoreal, high maintenance, multiple tanks, all that good shit.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

golightly said:


> Do I understand correctly that you are asking for recommendations for a screensaver?
> 
> Oh maybe not quite that bad.
> 
> tbh, I could never keep the fishes alive in Mass Effect 2.


 
You misunderstand entirely.  I want a fishtank simulator.  Like a train simulator that other people play, with a need to maintain, multiple tanks, etc.  Only cooler than trains.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I _do _play insaniquarium! But its a pretty lame fishtank. I want photoreal, high maintenance, multiple tanks, all that good shit.


 
Oh so you want realistic tedium instead of fun, like those agricultural vehicle sims where you can drive a combine harvester around a field all day, harvesting wheat and going backwards and forwards.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2012)

There's probably an untapped market in realistic pet maintenance sims. You could follow your dog around a town's streets, picking up it's virtual crap. You could maybe buy add on packs, like Milton Keynes town centre featuring a perplexing lack of dog waste bins.


----------



## golightly (Jul 4, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You misunderstand entirely. I want a fishtank simulator. Like a train simulator that other people play, with a need to maintain, multiple tanks, etc. Only cooler than trains.


 
Yeah, I realised after doing a bit of 'research'.  I don't know if it's necessary cooler than simulated trains, but anything that takes concentration and patience to maintain can be pretty engrossing by definition.  I imagine making any comparison with tamagotchi would be met with similar derision.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

golightly said:


> Yeah, I realised after doing a bit of 'research'. I don't know if it's necessary cooler than simulated trains, but anything that takes concentration and patience to maintain can be pretty engrossing by definition. I imagine making any comparison with tamagotchi would be met with similar derision.


 
Nah, tamagotchi is in the right ball park.  But with a screen saver.  You're in the ball park...

Anyone?


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You misunderstand entirely. I want a fishtank simulator. Like a train simulator that other people play, with a need to maintain, multiple tanks, etc. Only cooler than trains.


 
Well today I learned about a new software niche!


----------

